

This website will send you a box every month for your cat to play in - glitch003
http://catainer.club

======
anigbrowl
As landlord to seven cats (and a dog), I'm afraid you're going to have to do
better than this. I get a box every time I buy something online, and with so
many animals to look after most of their supplies are bought online. $96/year
for a random selection of <=12 liquidated cat toys is not a good value
proposition.

------
motoboi
Could not understand what it is.

